# [H] Gilde Circle of Dust (EU-Eredar) sucht neue Member



## Djuke13 (3. September 2010)

Die aufstrebende Hordegilde Circle of Dust sucht nach neuen Membern.

Wir sind eine Pve&Pvp Gilde die vorrausschauend auf Cataclysm ihre Memberanzahl vergrößern möchte.

UND IHR SEID DAFÜR GEFRAGT!

Ziel ist es derzeit noch einen oder zwei ICC 10er Raids auf die Beine zu stellen.
Eine erfahrene Raidleidtung steht euch hierfür zur Verfügung.

Im Bereich Pvp werden Leute gesucht für Arenateams, BG-Stammgruppen und die späteren Rated BGs.


Ihr habt Erfahrung oder wollt neu auf einem Server anfangen? Dann würden wir uns freuen euch bei uns Herzlich Wilkommen zu heißen.
Besucht uns in unserem Forum für nähere Infos.

Mein Link


----------



## Valnar93 (6. September 2010)

Homepage ist online. Zwar noch in Bearbeitung aber wir sind dran..

HOMEPAGE


----------



## Djuke13 (13. September 2010)

Suchen für unsere erste ICC 10er Stammgruppe nur noch einen Tank (DK, Feral oder Krieger)


----------



## Djuke13 (22. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Djuke13 (2. Oktober 2010)

Suchen auch weiterhin neue Member.


----------



## Djuke13 (19. Oktober 2010)

Unsere erste Stammgruppe raidet derzeit recht erfolgreich ICC (12/12 + 7 HMs).
Weitere Stammgruppen sind in Planung. Also falls Ihr Interesse habt, besucht uns einfach auf unserer Homepage, Ingame oder im TS.


----------



## Djuke13 (31. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Djuke13 (6. November 2010)

Stammgruppenstand derzeit 10/12 Hardmodes (LK und Prof fehlen noch)
Der erste Stammraid sucht derzeit noch einen Range DD'ler (am besten Hunter/Shadow oder Ele).
Aber auch in Stammraid 2 sind noch offene Positionen...bewerbt euch einfach ingame, im Forum oder über unser TS.


----------



## Djuke13 (21. November 2010)

Derzeitger Stand 11/12 HM down + Drakeerfolg
Suchen noch immer passenden und zuverlässigen Ersatz für unsere Stammgruppen um auch in Cata weiterhin erfolgreich zu raiden.
Und Leute die mit Cata wieder neu anfangen und einfach n paar nette Leute suchen sind bei uns ebenfalls Willkommen^^-
Da einige auf Goblin rerolln wäre auch für Neueinsteiger gesorgt im Bezug auf Lvl-Partner.


----------



## Djuke13 (4. Dezember 2010)

/push


----------

